# A7R3 weather sealing teardown by Uncle Rog at LR



## ahsanford (Feb 20, 2018)

Worth a look:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2018/02/taking-apart-the-sony-a7riii-in-search-of-better-weather-sealing/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpm&utm_content=Taking+Apart+The+Sony+A7rIII+%E2%80%93+In+Search+of+Better+Weather+Sealing&utm_campaign=blog+posts
_
"Sony spoke truly. Except for the bottom this camera has thorough and extensive weather sealing, as good as any camera I’ve seen. (Before you Pentax guys start, I have not taken apart a Pentax so it may be completely sealed in a super glue matrix for all I know.)

That being said, the bottom of the camera is not protected worth a damn."_

He later went on to reference the Imaging Resource video I think a number of us have seen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7BG74w0gAw

- A


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 20, 2018)

Bottom line is don't set the camera in a puddle of water.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 20, 2018)

This reminds me of the teardown of the Sony FE 35 mm f1.4. It was heavily weather sealed, but Sony somehow forgot the seal around the lens mount!! I can’t imagine what they are thinking. Why do an effort and take the expense of carefully sealing every button and dial, the top part, and then just neglect the bottom part of the camera?

This is Sony logic, and I don’t get it. It makes me highly skeptical in buying any Sony product, and especially skeptical in investing in their cameras and lenses. On the good side, it makes me appreciate my Canon gear more.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 20, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Bottom line is don't set the camera in a puddle of water.



Or shoot portrait mode......


----------

